# APC Advertising Flyer



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I am not the most artistic or creative type, but I would love to create or work on a really nice flyer to post up in my area. 

I am hoping that some of the artistic, creative, designer type members might consider this a group effort.

Here is what I have so far. (I know it needs a LOT of work.)

Damn. It's 25 KB. (Word) Too big! Will only allow 19 KB. 

Help!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am a freelance web designer, so I would be interested in this type of thing. Shoot me a PM with more information, i'd be happy to contribute.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather than a flyer for APC, why not a flyer for your local club?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

If anybody is interested, I will be happy to make any flyers for anything as a member here of APC. Normally I would not do it for free, but since this community has helped me a lot with the stuff they know i'd figure it would be a good idea if I could return the favor by doing something that I know. 

So if there are any local clubs that would like fliers, please send me a PM with as much information as possible; style, colors, images, text, etc ...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Not a bad idea to create a flyer for APC if you want John D. People could bring these to their local fish stores, and maybe generate some interest in planted aquariums, and point them to a good resource site like APC. With more local interest, maybe that fish store would cater more to planted aquarium people if the demand is right. 

Anyways, if you have the time and want to, I would love to see a wonderfully designed flyer for APC that people might use at their local fish stores.

-John N.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I will start on it as soon as possible. If anybody would like to donate any images they have to make the APC flyer, that would be great.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Rather than a flyer for APC, why not a flyer for your local club?


 Mike, I love that idea.

But so far, I have found ONE person online that lives in my area and enjoys this hobby. I am thrilled that I am finally able to view his 75 Gallon Tank online now. I have been trying to do that for a month at least. I figure for the few people in my area, it would be easier to 'meet' online at a forum before finding enough people to get together. Unless I just find more time in my life to just hang out at the local fish store. (I like the staff there, but I just don't have that luxury of time very much.)

At this point Mike, I am thrilled that my area actually *has FISH STORES*.

As for the flyer, Jdinh04, that sounds wonderful. I wish I knew how to reduce the memory size of my Word document to post it here.

Basically mine was bare bones. I had on the bottom (not completed) sections that could be torn off with APC's website on it so that people could take it with them from the store bulletin board and hop online and find APC. 
The top half I was going to have something BIG and BOLD marketing pitch that was short and sweet and to the point. I like someone's signature about APC - where science and art meet. I always liked that. I figured a gorgeous picture / photograph of a (SIMPLE??) planted aquarium as background would bring it all together. Or maybe a simple Nano for beginners to get their feet wet (enjoy the pun) trying it out without blowing a wad of $$$.

What do you guys think?

How do we post such a thing to this thread?

(I wonder if Seachem has something like this......... that's how I found this place.)


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Not a bad idea to create a flyer for APC if you want John D. People could bring these to their local fish stores, and maybe generate some interest in planted aquariums, and point them to a good resource site like APC. With more local interest, maybe that fish store would cater more to planted aquarium people if the demand is right.
> 
> Anyways, if you have the time and want to, I would love to see a wonderfully designed flyer for APC that people might use at their local fish stores.
> 
> -John N.


 I love a fellow member that can read my mind, even if his pet has horns and is blue. (mischevious grin)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is what I have came up with, didn't really put much effort since I was drained the day I was doing it. Feel free to use it, thanks to Jason Baliban for sharing the photos.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

John, very nice. 
I saved it on my desktop and tried to open it to print it. 
It brought up MicroSoft Picture Manager and said something about using Photo paper. 

What is the easiest way to save this and print this out to post in stores? 

Thank you for the work. 

I was thinking about this as I looked in the stores near my workplace. 

Thank you again.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Can this be made in a business card sized item?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks cool.....but you might want to edit the grammer before you start using this

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jimbo - You can go to kinkos and have them print it. Just save the image on a cd and bring it to them and they'll print it on that glossy paper.

Jason - Yea ... my grammar sucks, thats why I specifically asked for what text I should put on it ... I can re-do a final draft, just PM me w/ any information.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it very much, but from some of the benefits highlighted; 
do you think a local fish store would want it on their bulletin board? 

Some of it sounds like competition for business with customers of a local fish store. 

I was hoping for something with tear offs with the website on it, 
so that staff and customers alike would go home and try it. 

But visually it is very beautiful and from someone who has obvious talent. 

Kudos!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Jimbo - You can go to kinkos and have them print it. Just save the image on a cd and bring it to them and they'll print it on that glossy paper.





> Can this be made in a business card sized item?


I like that question. I wonder how much that would cost. 
I am thinking of a total of 5-10. 
I still would need the store owner's permission to post it.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
This isn't anything against you. What you've got looks great, but there are a couple of things I'd suggest changing. 

1. 'community' should be 'communities' in the first sentence.

2. 'apart' should be 'a part' with a space between them.

3. 'Alot' should be 'A lot'

One of the things I learned a long time ago was that if someone doesn't take the time to be correct, what they've got might not be that valuable.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mike, thanks for pointing that out. I will be fixing the errors!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*APC Advertising Flyer - new and improved!*

I decided that the previous flyer I made wasn't good enough and that I should make a new one. Well I did ... finished at 2:00 am EST! ... its okay, I had a lot of sleep during the day! so I am still quite awake, but should be heading to bed shortly.

I think this one looks a lot better than the previous one I made. This one isn't so competing this time against the LFS. I also tried to stay away from adding too much graphic detail, it helps out when you are printing a lot of these. But other than that, here is what i've got to show. I hope everyone likes it! *On the other hand, if any local clubs are looking for a website to be made or an advertising flyer, please PM me! ... I could use some money to help me survive in this hobby.*










P.S: Take this as a contribution towards *APC!*


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jimbo - You can go to kinkos and have them print it. 
Just save the image on a cd and bring it to them and they'll print it on that glossy paper.

Quote:
Can this be made in a business card sized item?

I like that question.

I wonder how much that would cost. I am thinking of a total of 5-10.

Also it looks very good. Thank you for the hard work.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jimbo, hope you are able to increase the member registration here at APC!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I only promote the best! :smile:

And if someday I can realize the dream that some of the members in California have, 
of having a club someday in the Capital Region of NYS; well that would be amazing. 

Much easier to promote APC. I think it sells itself. (In my humble opinion)

( Especially with a number like - Members: 14,432 !!!!!)


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, no one answered Gnaster's question yet. 

And I am waiting for the answer myself. 

And how much do you think these would cost to have printed? (Guess please.)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

These can be made into business cards, I can make business cards size too if you like? ... I am guess it will be around $10-20 bucks to print out 500 business cards from Kinkos, but I may be wrong! ... maybe we should set up a fundraiser to start making gifts for APC! Hats, Mugs, Bumper Stickers, T-Shirts, Clocks, Mouse Pads, etc ...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

$70 for business cards I think they said at Staples. 

For a little less than a dollar I page I was able to print them out with 3 fitting on a page. 2 top to bottom (paper on landscape) and the 3rd fitting on the right hand side turned sideways. 

When I asked them to try it at first with one blown up to 8 1/2 by 11, the print started to get fuzzy. 

I will try these at the Local Fish Stores. 

I am going to look at Art_G's intro page or maybe we could ask one of the staff which 3-5 things they would want on it. Or maybe they would be willing to test market these with new members to see which ones they like best or have the most positive reaction from.

Yes, I like these. 

And yes, I like to promote APC. 

I think with all the great members on APC, we can make these the best!

John, thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sounds like a good ideal, you welcome!


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*



> These can be made into business cards


How can i get a hold of some of these. It will stop me from writing it on paper all the time.

On an side note i can not see the pic of the flyer.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Will, what do you see?


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

A red x in a box


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

will5 said:


> A red x in a box


Hmm ... it works fine for me ... here i'll just give the link that will direct you to the image.

http://www.johntdinh.com/portfolio/web clients/flyers/aquatic plant central/images/flyer.gif

Jimbo - Don't waste anymore money!!!! I will make it into a bigger file, I didn't know that you wanted it to be blown up to a 8.5x11 size ...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

if this flyers become succesful, send me some so i can put them on our Pet Shop, we are working on selling Aquatic Plants.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> if this flyers become succesful, send me some so i can put them on our Pet Shop, we are working on selling Aquatic Plants.


Instead of waiting to see if it becomes successful why not print some out and see if people take them?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Lets see some in proper business sized card design please.Once that is seen Art and I will take a look at the various ways we can produce then for handouts. The effort is wonderful, I thank everyone for the work they have completed, now we only need to make sure they fit our intending branding for APC.

John, the work is greatly appreciated we now need to be sure it fits the APC Brand,

Thanks for the understanding

Nathan


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nathan, I hope it is okay; I put some up in one Local Pet Store. They approved it to be posted for 30 days. They said if I wanted to extend that I should check back at the end of the month (Benson's Pet Center in Clifton Park, NY). 

Nathan, there is a brand new Petsmart less than a mile from my job that I have been shopping in the last 4 weeks. I spoke with Michelle last night (Asst Mgr) who said it would need to be approved by the Mgr. She suggested I speak with Trac(e)y (female) today at lunchtime which I did. Tracy was receptive and said that she was checking with corporate to see if it would be allowed. I let her know that PetsMart does advertise on APC which is one of the ways (other than being right near work) that I learned about their store. The phone number for the local store is (518 ) 348-0624. The other number I find on verizon.com is (877) 473-8762. 

Nathan, I did not mean to put the cart before the horse. 

I look forward to seeing the final approved version. I understand having to have an official one approved. In my line of work, our compliance dept approves everything. 

I look forward to a positive response to the current version. Can whoever handles advertising with PetsMart on APC give them a call to help along approval? 

:smile:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Lets see some in proper business sized card design please.Once that is seen Art and I will take a look at the various ways we can produce then for handouts. The effort is wonderful, I thank everyone for the work they have completed, now we only need to make sure they fit our intending branding for APC.
> 
> John, the work is greatly appreciated we now need to be sure it fits the APC Brand,
> 
> ...


What do you mean by saying "now we need to be sure it fits the APC brand?" ....

Also, would you like me to make one in a business card size too?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That is a compliance approved way of saying - the OFFICIAL version. 

It is a compliment. 

Your work is close to being approved and becoming the OFFICIAL version. 

But that is my interpretation and opinion. 

We will have to wait for Nathan's reply.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Petsmart does NOT advertise on APC. You may see a ad placed by Google's ad placement service, thats all. They do not directly support us in any way. I've not had a chance to discuss these flyers with Art yet. We both have been quite busy. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah okay, I understand.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

John,

Right off the bat the font used for the logo is incorrect. Look at this image.










I don't know if you get TAG but we also advertise in there. Page 19 in the Oct-Dec 06 has another way we layout the name.

We also try to add in the slogan "A Cutting Above the Rest" in our advertising as well.

As to the text

"Learn the basics of how to keep a planted tank"

"Teaching the basics of Aquatic Plant Aquaria from the ground up"

-------------------

"Learn the two major approaches of fertilization."

"Fertilization techniques from basic to advanced"

------------------

"Information on different types of plants and algae"

"Home of the PlantFinder, AlgaeFinder and Fertilator"

---------------------

Also need to ask where the images were sourced. We do not want to run afoul of copy write issues.

I needed to handle some other issues so this is not complete. Input on text from others would also be appreciated.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

gnatster said:


> John,
> 
> Right off the bat the font used for the logo is incorrect. Look at this image.
> 
> ...


Nathan, I will get to it this weekend. If you could send me the font via e-mail, that would be great. Pictures are Jason Baliban, permission was given.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Petsmart does NOT advertise on APC. You may see a ad placed by Google's ad placement service, thats all. They do not directly support us in any way. I've not had a chance to discuss these flyers with Art yet. We both have been quite busy. Thanks for understanding.


 Whoops. I saw an ad, I clicked on an ad, I saw a great deal. And eventually they opened a store across the road from my job! Could not get better than that! Google's ad placement service. How does that work? 
I did explain to Trac(e)y that some of the products they sell, only someone who knows how to use them would buy them. And all of that great product support!

Nathan, what do you guys have for a background on the advertisement in The Aquatic Gardener? Would you like Jason's planted tanks as the background or something else?

I think Diana Walstad's El Naturale counts as a third method of growing or fertilization. I am sure there are more ways than just those (beginnings are good).

johntDinh, you are just getting warmed up kiddo. Great job so far!

Nathan, if you would like me to give a marketing pitch over the phone with Petsmart at some time in the future, just let me know what you would like me to focus on (to me it's easy to figure out - increase sales of their products).

Of course, I understand all of this has to be approved first through proper channels. I can do something like this from home Monday mornings before work or possibly (but harder to schedule) during the week on my lunchtime.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Have someone PM me w/ all necessary info needed on the flyer, that way it saves me time.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

John, can you send me an email so I can reply and send my Word Attachment? I like what you created, but I would like you to see what I attempted to do (nothing as good as yours).


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the 'latest' on this?

I would love to use the 'official' version that is used in whatever magazine that APC advertises in.

Consistency is good. Especially when you can show the same 'poster' to the Local Fish Store that is in the magazines they might sell.

I just really, really like APC and go nuts when I DON'T see good advertising for it in the local fish stores.

I WANT TO SEE THIS HOBBY GROW where I live.


----------

